# is this the cause?



## kerv06 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi friends
i was suffering with ibs leaky gas for abt two years and was in desperate pondering to know the cause.i found this article on net which summarizes the cause. i want to know your opinion.
While there is no particular cause of irritable bowel syndrome, it is often believe it is from an infection. This infection, which may or may not show up on test reports, causes the intestines to swell up and inflame. They may remain this way for life. It is also thought that the muscles inside the intestine which contract and relax during digestion are different in people with IBS.

If you have IBS, the contractions may be much stronger and this causes gas, bloating, and diarrhea. If the contractions are weak, food moves slowly through and this leads to hard, dry stools and constipation. By taking antibiotics and other chemicals, we make them MORE IRRITABLE and the problems actually becomes worse.try to eliminate the subclinical infection and at the same time, increase intestinal health. As the infection level comes down, the swelling of the intestines normalizes and gastrointestinal health improves. When this happens, the patient sees the results by having more control over his / her bowel movements. They also see a reduction in cramps and pain in the stomach area and restoration of good health. Weight loss slowly starts to normalize and normal weight is restored.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey kerv06,

This sounds like just IBS. The problem isn't so much the excess of gas, it is the (involuntary) release of it.


----------

